# Medicare options



## HR Guy (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello All.  I will choosing my medicare in a couple of months and was wondering if anyone has experience with the "Advantage" Plans.  I was offered this option the other day it looks better to me than the A,b,c,d,f,etc supplemental type plans.  Of course the Advantage plans requires that you work within the network of HMO or PPO.  I don't have a problem with that but what has been your experience.  Also, the costs seem to be considerably less than the supplemental plans.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2016)

I've had an advantage plan for almost 5 years now, and I am very happy with it.  Yes, I have to pay a small deductible to see a doctor, but that is WAY less than I'd be paying if I were paying premiums.  I had both hips replaced with this advantage plan, and had to pay very little out of pocket -- and hip replacements are hugely expensive.  I sat down and figured it the year I had the hip replacements, and even with all that going on, I still paid less than I would have paid in premiums for that year.

My plan is tied to a major hospital and medical group here, and I pay no premium other than the regular medicare premium.  There are a lot of docs in the group and most everybody here takes this plan, so the group thing is no problem.

The only drawback I might see is if you travel extensively -- I don't think my plan travels, except for life threatening emergency.


----------

